# Lector universal de ECUs + Diagramas pinouts



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 23, 2021)

Buenos días, estoy dejando esto porque veo vacía esta área y quizá a mas de alguno le interese, es un lector de ECU, con los correspondientes diagramas completos, pinouts y placa, lista para usar, incluye (no por el momento hasta que el administrador autorice) el programa para capturar modificar o grabar dumpeos de EEPROMS y binarios de ECUs...

Estoy en esta nueva área y he podido aprender mas, tanto que logré conseguir los planos para que alguien se anime a realizarlo y trabajar en este ámbito.

Les adjunto las placas y el diagrama, mas adelante los pinouts para poder leer las computadoras de los vehículos. También tengo los binarios y archivos para lograr revivir las ECUs o modificarlas... Sientanse libres de modificar o compartir.

Esta publicación no infrinje las normas porque estos aportes son clones chinos para que puedan trabajar con el o reparar. Lo que si no puedo compartirles es el programa que se usa con esta Lectora XPROG, se debe buscar el correspondiente programa en GOOGLE v6.x para poder emplearla.

*Pero... Veamos que es en concreto la BOX (Caja) XPROG*

La caja XPROG-M es un programador universal de ECU para automóvil, admite más de 500 unidades, la caja XPROG es compatible con CAS4 5M48H y agrega otras autorizaciones nuevas, que incluyen: EEPROM en serie, microcontroladores (MCU), unidades de control electrónico (ECU) ), Tableros, Inmovilizadores, Calculadoras y otros).

Nombre comercial: XPROG-M Box ECU Programador

MCU / MPU:
Infineon (XC16x)
Freescale HC08-Actualizado
Freescale 9S08
Freescale 9S12XD
Freescale 9S12XF
Freescale 9S12XHY
Freescale MPC55xx
Freescale MPC560x

Inmovilizador:
Yamaxa
Otro ECU:
Chrysler-Dodge-Jeep
Honda Bike
Renault Clio iii
Renault Modus
Volvo
Airbag...

EEPROМ / MCU / ECU:
9S12XEP768 P-FLASH, D-FLASH, EEPROM (AUTH-0024-2)
9S12XET256 SEGURIDAD P-FLASH, D-FLASH, EEPROM (AUTH-0024-3)
9S12XEQ384 SEGURIDAD P-FLASH, D-FLASH, EEPROM (AUTH-0024) -3)
9S12XEP768 SEGURIDAD P-FLASH, D-FLASH, EEPROM (AUTH-0024-3)
9S12XEP100 SEGURIDAD P-FLASH, D-FLASH, EEPROM (AUTH-0024-3)
XC2361A-56 FLASH3 (AUTH-0023-2)
MC9S12XDP512 0M23S
MAC7241 error de escritura corregido (AUTH-0023-1)

Serie MCU / MPU SPC560

SPC560P44Lx_Code_Flash
SPC560P44Lx_Code_Flash_Test
SPC560P44Lx_Code_Flash_Shadow
SPC560P44Lx_Data_Flash
SPC560P44Lx_Code_Flash_Block
SPC560P50Lx_Code_Flash
SPC560P50Lx_Code_Flash_Test
SPC560P50Lx_Code_Flash_Shadow
SPC560P50Lx_Code_Flash
SPC560P50Lx_Code_Flash_Block

Freescale MPC5xx

MPC
MPC-> Configuración-A
MPC-> Configuración-B
MPC-> Flash externo
MPC-> EEPROM externo M95xxx

MCU / MPU

Freescale 9s12XHY

MC9S12XHY256 D-Flash
MC9S12XHY256 P-Flash

Escala libre (Mac7xxx)

MAC7111VAG50_Flash
MAC7111VAG50_Data_Flash
MAC7112VAG50_Flash
MAC7112VAG50_Data_Flash
MAC7116VAG50_Flash
MAC7116VAG50_Data_Flash
MAC7131MVF_Flash
MAC7131MVF_Data_Flash
MAC7241VAF64_Flash
MAC7241VAF64_Shadow_Flash
MAC7242VAF64_Flash

Freescale 9S12XS-asegurado
MC9S12XS128_D-Flash-Secured
MC9S12XS128_P-Flash-Secured

*LA XPROG CHINA TIENE UNA ADVERTENCIA*
La caja xprog-m usa nuestro software desde el CD, no lo use con otros programas o el hardware xprog-m se dañará sin ninguna garantía, no se podrá reparar si usa otra versión de software (inferior o superior) o intenta actualizar el software o hardware.

*XPROG-M V5.50 Autorizaciones:*
AUTH-0001 Autorización de la familia Motorola HC05 (permite leer / escribir EEPROM)
AUTH-0002 Autorización de la familia Motorola HC08 (permite leer / escribir EEPROM)
AUTH-0003 Autorización de la familia Motorola HC11 (permite leer / escribir EEPROM)
AUTH-0004 Autorización familiar Motorola HC12, 9S12 (permite leer / escribir EEPROM y memoria flash)
AUTH-0005 Autorización familiar Texas Instruments TMS370 / TMS374 (permite leer / escribir EEPROM)
AUTH-0006 Derivación familiar Motorola HC05Bxx y HC05Xxx autorización de seguridad (permite leer / escribir EEPROM segura y memoria flash)
Autorización AUTH-0007 ST M35080. Dispositivo de lectura / escritura / borrado al estado de entrega.
AUTH-0008 Autorización BMW EWS3
AUTH-0009 Autorización de la familia ATMEGA (permite leer / escribir EEPROM y memoria flash)
AUTH-0010 MB ZGS001 autorización
AUTH-0011 Autorización de seguridad de bypass Motorola HC11EA9 / E9 (permite omitir bit de seguridad y leer memoria EEPROM y RAM)
AUTH-0012 Nacional Autorización CR16 (permite leer / escribir memoria EEPROM)
AUTH-0014 ST7, autorización de la familia ST10 (permite leer / escribir flash interno)
AUTH-0015 Autorización MPC5xx (según el programa del dispositivo detecta automáticamente el tipo de dispositivo MPC5xx, M95xxx, flash, flash externo y tamaño de la memoria de configuración)
AUTH-0018 Motorola HC12, HC912, MC9S12, MC9S12X omite la autorización de seguridad (permite leer / escribir EEPROM segura y memoria flash)
AUTH-0020 ARM (Micronas, ...) Autorización familiar (permite leer / escribir flash interno y EEPROM serie externa)
AUTH-0021 ARM (Micronas, ...) Autorización de seguridad de bypass familiar (permite leer / escribir de forma segura y no -Flash interno seguro y EEPROM serial externo, ver / cambiar kilometraje, número de chasis (VIN), número de serie y código PIN).
AUTH-0023-1 MAC7xxx (Nuevo agregado)
AUTH-0023-2 XC23xx (Nuevo agregado)
AUTH-0024-1 MC9S12Cxx (Nuevo agregado)
AUTH-0024-2 MC9S12XE (Nuevo agregado)
AUTH-0024-3 9S12XE SECURITY (Nuevo agregado )
AUTH-0024-4 MC9S12HA / HY / P (Nuevo agregado)

*Adaptadores de chip Xprog-m V5.5:*
ADP-0001 Adaptador de programación TMS370 PLCC28
ADP-0002 Adaptador de programación TMS370 PLCC44
ADP-0003 Adaptador de programación TMS370 PLCC68
ADP-0004 Adaptador de programación Motorola HC05B / X PLCC52
ADP-0005 Adaptador de programación Motorola HC05B / X QFP64
ADP-0006 Adaptador de programación en circuito ST M35080
ADP-0008 Adaptador de programación en circuito de la familia TMS374
ADP-0009 Adaptador de programación MC68HC05V12
ADP-0010 TMS374 Adaptador de programación incorporado
ADP-0011 Adaptador de programación HC11EA9 / E9
ADP-0017 HC (S) 12 BDM / ARM Adaptador de seguridad de bypass / programación en circuito Micronas Adaptador
adicional para 5M48H P-Flash

*Requisitos del sistema:*
Procesador: INTEL Pentium 60MHz o más rápido (depende del sistema operativo)
Memoria (RAM): 64 MB (depende del sistema operativo)
Disco duro: 20 MB de espacio libre
Comunicación: Un puerto COM o USB físico libre







*El diagrama está en el PDF*







Sobre el programa


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bosch EDC 7 (DAF Truck)




Bosch EDC 7 (Iveco Truck)


Bosch EDC 7 (MAN Truck)


Bosch EDC 7C1 (Volvo Penta)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bosch EDC 17C06 - DDE 70 (BMW)





Bosch EDC 17C08 (Hyundai)




Bosch EDC 17C08 (Kia)






Bosch EDC 17C10 (Citroen)




Bosch EDC 17C11 (Renault)


Bosch EDC 17C18 (Chevrolet)



Bosch EDC 17C18 (Holden)




Bosch EDC 17C18 (Opel)




Bosch ME 1.5.5 (Vauxhall)





Bosch EDC 17C41 - DDE 721 (BMW)



Bosch EDC 17C41 - DDE 721 (Mini)



Bosch EDC 17C42 (Holden)



Bosch EDC 17C42 (Opel)



Bosch EDC 17C42 (Vauxhall)




Bosch EDC 17C46 (Audi)


----------



## higuita (Feb 3, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Bosch EDC 17C06 - DDE 70 (BMW)
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264619
> ...


Podrias darnos una explicacion intriductoria para los que no conocemos nada de este tema tan interesante, como comenzamos a conocerlos y diferenciarlos.


----------



## paliz (Feb 3, 2022)

Como me hace falta un programador de estos. Por andar de _inventor _me puse a actualizar la Bios de una PC y luego no arrancó mas, siendo que la única forma de rescatarlo es programando manualmente el chip con un programador de estos, pero como es solo un caso en particular no me he animado a comprarlo.

Aunque hace tiempo vi un proyecto de alguien que hizo algo con Arduino y un software corriendo en Debian.


----------



## higuita (Feb 3, 2022)

No necesitas mucho, el datashet del integrado te puede decir como quemarlo según el protocolo haces una interface o adaptas una ya hecha,  montas el circuito en protoboard o baquelita de prototipos y la grabas con el programa recomendado, todo se
 puede con un poco de ingenio e investigación, yo con un quemador de picos viejo adapto los pines y he leído muchas marcas de microcontroladores, unos se dejan otros no.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 4, 2022)

higuita dijo:


> Podrias darnos una explicacion intriductoria para los que no conocemos nada de este tema tan interesante, como comenzamos a conocerlos y diferenciarlos.


Pues que te puedo decir, es "La computadora" del vehículo, el que coordina los sensores del mismo... Veamos este concepto:
¿Qué es una ECU?
ECU es el acrónimo de Engine Control Unit, y es el ordenador central de nuestro coche, el que recibe, analiza y envía la información a los diferentes sensores y controladores situados en el vehículo. Se podría decir que es el cerebro del vehículo y “sabe” todo lo que pasa en el motor. 

Estas otras unidades de control, colocadas en diferentes partes del vehículo, son las que sirven de enlace entre el componente y la ECU, para que esta última reciba la información, la analice y envíe las directrices más adecuadas a los componentes. De esta manera se consigue una conducción menos contaminante y más eficiente de cara al gasto de energía y combustible. 

La información que envían estos sensores a la ECU está basada principalmente en temperatura del aire refrigerante del motor, temperatura del aire en el interior y exterior del vehículo, presión del colector, flujo del aire, controlador del ralentí, eje del cigüeñal, posición de las levas, posición del acelerador y oxígeno dentro del motor.

El último sistema en ser presentado ha sido el de la compañía automovilística de Elon Musk. Este pasado febrero, Tesla instaló en diferentes vehículos de clientes estadounidenses este sistema (todavía en fase beta), capaz de circular en rotondas, responder a imprevistos, interpretar señales y, en definitiva, ser completamente autónomo. 

A día de hoy, todos los vehículos cuentan con una ECU dentro de ellos que hace que nuestra conducción sea menos contaminante y más respetuosa con el medio ambiente. Hoy por hoy, las ECUs son capaces de analizar multitud de variables gracias, entre otras cosas, a los avances de la tecnología y al equipo de personas que trabajan para que eso sea posible.


paliz dijo:


> Como me hace falta un programador de estos. Por andar de _inventor _me puse a actualizar la Bios de una PC y luego no arrancó mas, siendo que la única forma de rescatarlo es programando manualmente el chip con un programador de estos, pero como es solo un caso en particular no me he animado a comprarlo.
> 
> Aunque hace tiempo vi un proyecto de alguien que hizo algo con Arduino y un software corriendo en Debian.



Amigo mío, no es necesario gran cosa, este es el que uso para reprogramar BIOS:






Leete este artículo es el que uso 






						RayeR's homepage/Programátor SPI FlashROM na paralelní port
					






					rayer.g6.cz


----------



## paliz (Feb 4, 2022)

Hola Higuita y heidyvanesa19
​Heidyvanesa19 está excelente ese link que trajiste, se ve que no realicé la búsqueda lo suficiente, en mi caso el bios se basa en el chip MX25L8005, que ya verifiqué que el software *spipgm* lo soporta. En lo que tenga un tiempo libre me lo armo para ver si rescato esa motherboard.

Higuita si, supongo que no debe ser difícil armar un programador de cero, yo cuando leí la datasheet del chip en cuestión me abrumó la idea de que se necesitaría mucha velocidad para poder realizar el flasheo (por que se habla de velocidades de acceso de hasta 70Mhz) y eso hizo que desistiera en la idea de ponerme a armar uno. Pero ya veo que si desde Atmel se puede hacer y ahora que veo que existe un programador por puerto centronics, entonces no tengo excusas


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 5, 2022)

Yo publiqué ese programador en otro tema, solo evitemos desviar el tema principal de los ECUs... Saludos


----------



## resistencio (Sep 10, 2022)

Algo de MAGNETI MARELLI...???


----------

